# Buying a new PC: For Gaming/Video Streaming/Programming/Hi-Res Movies



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:
"The purpose is heavy internet surfing/downloading/streaming. Sometimes MS Office Word/Google Docs/Open Source suites document editing, computer programming are required. Playing games like GTA4, GTA5, COD:Black Ops 1&2, FIFA 13, NFS MW 2, NFS Shift, Racedriver GRID2."

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:
"I will have to be very budget centric at the same time I don’t want to compromise on performance in Games. I will hunt for the best possible configuration that is cheap but doesn’t compromise on quality. As this is my first time I am building my own desktop, the configurations are likely to change if I get cheap but impressive alternatives. "

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:
"I am not much aware of that feature but if overclocking increases the performance of the computer without doing any long-term damage then I am very much open to it. "

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:
"Windows 7 or 8 (64-bit)"

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:
"1 TB is more than enough. "

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:
"Yes, I do want to buy a monitor. The resolution must be 1920x1080p. The screen size can be anything between 20-25”. 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:
"Will buy SSD later.  Or if there’s a cheap option for a 64 Gig that can fit into my budget then I am open to it."

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:
"It can take 2-3 months. Would be buying parts at separate time periods. "

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:
"I haven’t built a desktop before. I am not that confident whether I can build one, need your humble support." 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:
"Varanasi, UP. I will prefer buying online since local shop dealers don’t have updated stocks."

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:
"I basically want a budget PC that can play latest Games smoothly (Sample Games list written above)
I have come up with a configuration which is over my budget already . "

*CPU:AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 (Rs. 6116 at Flipkart)

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Motherboard (Rs. 5299 at Flipkart)

RAM: Corsair XMS3 DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (CMX8GX3M1A1600C11)(Rs.4332 at Flipkart)

GPU: Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card (Rs. 6750 at Theitdepot)

CASE/CABINET: Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat with Side Window CPU Cabinet (Rs. 5099 at SnapDeal) 

Internal HDD: WD Caviar Green 1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD10EZRX) (Rs. 4033 at Flipkart)

Internal Optical Drive: HP dvd1260i DVD Burner (Rs.1413 at Flipkart).

Monitor: Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor (Rs. 9352 at Flipkart)

PSU:Seasonic S12II 520 Watts (Rs. 3930 at Theitdepot)*

Total: *Rs. 46324* (This is way over my budget   )


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 30, 2013)

Intel i3 3220/3210 - rs 6700

Gigabyte b75 d3h - rs 4000

Corsair value select ram 4gb - rs 1800

Corsair cxv2 430w - rs 2600

DELL s2240l ips led - rs 8500

Seagate/Tosibha 1tb - rs 3700

Nzxt gamma cabinet - rs 2500

Asus 24x dvd - rs 1000

Asus/Zotac gtx 650ti 2gb - rs 11000

Total - rs 41,800

this is minumum you should get.gtx 650ti is minimum for 1080p,anything below this will struggle in games

this is the prices of local store.avoid online(over priced)

and by the way i3 is way faster than fx 4100,fx 6100


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Intel i3 3220/3210 - rs 6700
> 
> Gigabyte b75 d3h - rs 4000
> 
> ...



Went with FX4100 since the ratings were impressive (213 5-stars out of 241). Ultimately it comes down to Intel vs AMD for me.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Went with FX4100 since the ratings were impressive (213 5-stars out of 241). Ultimately it comes down to Intel vs AMD for me.



lol never believe on flipkart ratings never,they all are noob there

More cores = better gaming is the biggest fullish thing.

Matter is "HOW STRONG THAT CORES ARE" i3 has strong per core performance than fx bulldozer cpus.

See benchmarks:

*media.bestofmicro.com/E/6/353022/original/average%20perf.png


*media.bestofmicro.com/F/2/371198/original/Average.png


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok, so i3 has inbuilt graphics. Does it mean I can still add external GPU to it?
And is HD7850 better than 650 ti?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Ok, so i3 has inbuilt graphics. Does it mean I can still add external GPU to it?
> And is HD7850 better than 650 ti?



tell you that benches is not for inbuilt gpu,that bench is performed with external gpu - hd 7970 ghz to deterimine the *Cpu performance*.

yes you can add any gpu  and intel inbuilt gpu sucks in gaming

and hd 7850 > gtx 650ti anyday

*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/549?vs=680


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

core i3 3220 can be mounted on LGA 1155 ? Description at flipkart says FCLGA 1155 socket type.


----------



## sbnaul (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes it can be mounted...


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

" Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard" Is it the same as the one you referred ASHISH65???

Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU at Rs. 2586 , fine?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> " Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard" Is it the same as the one you referred ASHISH65???
> 
> Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU at Rs. 2586 , fine?



yes same mobo,stay away from vs series,get corsair cxv2 430w


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 30, 2013)

If you cant find the Corsair CX430V2 get the Antec VP450P. The Corsair is getting hard to find.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 30, 2013)

get this - Seasonic SS400BT PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> get this - Seasonic SS400BT PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com



The Antec VP450P is a much better PSU than the region specific Seasonic which has a lower build quality than the Antec.

Check Here : Antec VP450 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

HD 7850 is getting a little expensive..which brand should i go for gtx 650 ti and whether 1 gb is enough for today (hitman absolution) as well as tomorrow's (gta 5) games??


----------



## Myth (Apr 30, 2013)

Considering the fact that both brands are good, the antec psu @ 50w more and costing 100 bucks extra, seems like a better deal.

PS: Comparing prices from theitdepot


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 30, 2013)

take 2gb for 1080p.get asus or zotac (5 year warranty)


----------



## Myth (Apr 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> HD 7850 is getting a little expensive..which brand should i go for gtx 650 ti and whether 1 gb is enough for today (hitman absolution) as well as tomorrow's (gta 5) games??



If possible, postpone the purchase for now, save some cash and opt for a 7850 as a minimum.

Edit: I am not too sure how much of the 2gb the 650ti can actually use.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 30, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> *  Seasonic which has a lower build quality than the Antec.  *



can't agree more on this.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> HD 7850 is getting a little expensive..which brand should i go for gtx 650 ti and whether 1 gb is enough for today (hitman absolution) as well as tomorrow's (gta 5) games??



Check this - 
ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 650 TI 1GB DDR5



Myth said:


> Considering the fact that both brands are good, the antec psu @ 50w more and costing 100 bucks extra, seems like a better deal.
> 
> PS: Comparing prices from theitdepot



The Seasonic PSU dosnt have any reviews neither is it listed in Seasonic's website. Not quite inspiring to suggest,imo.The ECO series is best avoided.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

ok. so selected this model, Theitdepot - Buy Asus Geforce GTX650 Ti 2GB DDR5 Nvidia PCI E Graphic Cards (GTX650TI-2GD5) online in india

but only 3 year warranty given.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 30, 2013)

^^ 

Too expensive ,rather get this *ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 650 TI 1GB DDR5*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 30, 2013)

lol 5year warranty is with zotac 2year + 3year (after sign up with them in their website)


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^
> 
> Too expensive ,rather get this *ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 650 TI 1GB DDR5*



but that is 1GB , the one I referred is 2GB.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 30, 2013)

anyways i able to find about seasonic 400w psu

Seasonic SS-400BT is an OEM power supply means usually don't have sleeved output cables or fancy paint jobs.

- *www.seasonic.com/pdf/datasheet/NEW/Bulk/PC/ATX/SS-XXXBT Active PFC.pdf

translate it in english

- [Preview] Seasonic SS-400BT ECO Series | murah tapi tak murahan!


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

One important thing I want to know is whether there is inbuilt WiFi capability in the computer nowadays?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 30, 2013)

yes it is inbuilt in mobos,but you need costly or higher mobos like h77 and z77. but my suggestion to get wifi device


----------



## Myth (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, there is. And they also cost more.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

and how much do modern day UPS give backup? the one i had way in 2005 gave only 10-15 mins. is it a good option to purchase a UPS today ?



Myth said:


> If possible, postpone the purchase for now, save some cash and *opt for a 7850* as a minimum.
> 
> Edit: I am not too sure how much of the 2gb the 650ti can actually use.



Yeah, after looking at comparisons with 650 ti , its compelling me to go for it.... too much difference with only 2k price more...


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> but that is 1GB , the one I referred is 2GB.



If you can spend over Rs 12.5K on a 2 GB GTX650Ti its better to go in for a HD7850 altogether.



theterminator said:


> and how much do modern day UPS give backup? the one i had way in 2005 gave only 10-15 mins. is it a good option to purchase a UPS today ?



It completely depends on how much power your PC consumes vs how much your UPS can supply. Say a 600VA can sustain a rig that consumes 350 watts maximum for 5 mins but that same UPS wont be able to sustain a rig which consumes over 500 watts.And in that case you have to go in for a 800Va/1Kva UPS to get that 5minute of back up.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> If you can spend over Rs 12.5K on a 2 GB GTX650Ti its better to go in for a HD7850 altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> It completely depends on how much power your PC consumes vs how much your UPS can supply. Say a 600VA can sustain a rig that consumes 350 watts maximum for 5 mins but that same UPS wont be able to sustain a rig which consumes over 500 watts.And in that case you have to go in for a 800Va/1Kva UPS to get that 5minute of back up.



Yeah, considering HD 7850 to be a good deal......
so UPS still sucks... i dont understand the use of power supply unit? is it to give the components power? we can give it directly from main supply of house?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 30, 2013)

Learn - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Yeah, considering HD 7850 to be a good deal......
> so UPS still sucks... i dont understand the use of power supply unit? is it to give the components power? we can give it directly from main supply of house?



the main power supply in your house is a/c whereas computer components run on dc. So the PSU basically converts a/c to dc for usage, using a rectifier. The rating of the psu in (w) is the total power input it draws from the wall socket.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

Cooler Master Thunder 500W 500 Watts PSU - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com 

Is this in any blacklist? costs Rs. 3410 , GPU = HD 7850 (as of now).


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Cooler Master Thunder 500W 500 Watts PSU - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
> 
> Is this in any blacklist? costs Rs. 3410 , GPU = HD 7850 (as of now).




*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Cooler Master Thunder 500W 500 Watts PSU - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
> 
> Is this in any blacklist? costs Rs. 3410 , GPU = HD 7850 (as of now).



stay away from CM, a corsair cx430v2 is more than enough for your config. else get the antec vp450


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

HCgamer101 said:


> stay away from CM, a corsair cx430v2 is more than enough for your config. else get the antec vp450



HD 7850 requires 500w , antec vp450 has 450w ...corsair cx430v2 isn't available readily...share link if you have ...


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> HD 7850 requires 500w , antec vp450 has 450w ...corsair cx430v2 isn't available readily...share link if you have ...



500w or greater is recommended, if you are not overclocking you can use a 450w psu without problems.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 30, 2013)

Antec VP450P can easily power your rig consisting of a HD7850 and no overclocking.Though the Antec is rated at 450 watts it has a much higher headroom and easily do over 500 watts. But still if you want something even beefier get a Corsair GS500 or a Seasonic Seasonic S12II 520


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 30, 2013)

get corsair gs 500w @rs 3500


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> get corsair gs 500w @rs 3500



3500 ? where??


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

another reason why you dont need a 500w psu is that the max power draw you are going to have is 300w. its not that all psus draw more than their rated capacity.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 30, 2013)

local store naam suna he or seasonic s12 520w @rs 3900 @theitdepot


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

Well, now I have done some research and will have reduce my level on graphics due to budget constraints. Considering HD 7770 instead...

The revised configuration looks like: 

1. CPU: INTEL Core i3-3220 (Rs. 7236)
2. Mobo: Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard (Rs. 4205)
3. GPU: Sapphire HD 7770 1 GB (Rs. 9147)
4. PSU: Antec VP450P (Rs. 3410)
5. Case: Cooler Master Elite 311 (Rs. 2275)
6. RAM: Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB)  (CMX4GX3M1A1600C11) (Rs. 2300)
7. HDD: WD Caviar Blue 500 GB  (Rs. 3188) 
8. Optical Drive: HP dvd1260i DVD Burner (Rs. 1413)
9. Monitor: Dell IN2030M 20 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor (Rs. 6564)

Total: Rs. 39738 (Still not in budget  . Will try to cut more.

Edit: Or I can wait for the gfx card if the prices are to slash. Will it slash in the near future?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Well, now I have done some research and will have reduce my level on graphics due to budget constraints. Considering HD 7770 instead...
> 
> The revised configuration looks like:
> 
> ...



all prices go down after some time, but as we know that the new 8xxx radeon series and 7xx nvidia series are about to be released, i would suggest build this config without the gpu now and add a gpu 2-3 months later.

you can save some $$, go for a cheaper motherboard and add another 4gb ram.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Well, now I have done some research and will have reduce my level on graphics due to budget constraints. Considering HD 7770 instead...
> 
> The revised configuration looks like:
> 
> ...



Good config.but way overpriced.

i3 - rs 7000  (saved rs 230)

b75 - rs 4000  (saved rs 200)

vp450 - rs 3000 (saved 400)

elite 311- rs 1900 (saved rs 300)

hd 7770 - rs 8000  (saved rs 1100)

wd - rs 2900 - (saved rs 200)

hp drive - rs 1000 (saved rs 400)

total save - rs 2830 

Shop from here - *mdcomputers.in/  (no cod)

*www.primeabgb.com/

if possible then go to delhi nehru palace


----------



## The Incinerator (May 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Well, now I have done some research and will have reduce my level on graphics due to budget constraints. Considering HD 7770 instead...
> 
> The revised configuration looks like:
> 
> ...



Everything is super overpriced. Kick the dealer out and get from somebody else. And remember when you get an entire rig from someone you can further press for discounts.


----------



## theterminator (May 1, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Everything is super overpriced. Kick the dealer out and get from somebody else. And remember when you get an entire rig from someone you can further press for discounts.



Ok. These were prices of flipkart, snapdeal. Going to delhi isn't a good option as the benefits will be offset by the expenses of travelling/food/lodging. Will try to get in touch with local dealers and see what they got.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 1, 2013)

If you want to order online check between these, ITDEPOT / MD Computers / Prime ABGB / Overclockerszone

Flipkart and Snapdeal are always super overpriced!


----------



## theterminator (May 1, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> If you want to order online check between these, ITDEPOT / MD Computers / Prime ABGB / Overclockerszone
> 
> Flipkart and Snapdeal are always super overpriced!



Ok. Actually, the only reason I visit these sites is the availability of 'cash on delivery'. I have never purchased from the sites you listed but I see many of you are referring it so it should be reliable.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Ok. Actually, the only reason I visit these sites is the availability of 'cash on delivery'. I have never purchased from the sites you listed but I see many of you are referring it so it should be reliable.



it depot also has an ebay store, so ordering parts from here can also be done. But in any case these stores are highly reputed and many members buy their configs from there so you should have no problems.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Ok. Actually, the only reason I visit these sites is the availability of 'cash on delivery'. I have never purchased from the sites you listed but I see many of you are referring it so it should be reliable.



 I only suggested the safest of places from where even I would have bought had it been my money . And trust me I have bought from all of them! They are very reliable. If COD is not available do a TPCT from bank.


----------



## theterminator (May 1, 2013)

Is AMD cheaper than intel? If yes, any alternative to i3-3220?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 2, 2013)

no cheaper closeest cpu is a10 5800k which costs rs 8500.stick with i3


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 2, 2013)

Yup. The only alternative to i3 is A10


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

So I went to the local shop dealer and this is what they're offering:

core i3-3210 (rs. 6900)
mobo: zotac h61 (rs. 2600)
ram: corsair vengeance 4GB DDR3 (rs. 2300)
smps: corsair cx500v2 (rs. 4000)
gfx card: amd hd 6670 1GB GDDR5 (rs. 5700)
monitor: aoc 18.5" (rs. 5300) but i will go for dell in2030  at (rs. 6000)
hdd: wd 500GB (rs. 3100)
cabinet: iball (rs. 1000)

total: 31600 (very good from the budget point of view) 

One thing I wanna know , is it a huge difference between GDDR3 & GDDR5 graphic cards? I am getting HD 6670 at Rs. 4k in Gddr3 whereas 6k in Gddr5... and what is the nvidia counterpart of 6670? 
what more can i do to reduce the budget??


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> So I went to the local shop dealer and this is what they're offering:
> 
> core i3-3210 (rs. 6900)
> mobo: zotac h61 (rs. 2600)
> ...



no to zotac mobo,get frm asus or gigabyte

get corsair cxv2 430w and save money and put it in hd 7750 @7k which will be more better


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html





HCgamer101 said:


> stay away from CM...............



Read what it says in that link. Although its not clear which OEM thunder Series uses, Coolermaster as of now sticking with Seasonic and Enhance OEMS. Its Corsair which is now currently playing musical chairs with OEMs and actual designs, except the HX series and the AX series. Infact, RMA numbers for newer Corsair GS series, CX V2, VS and certain TX models have increased over the period of months.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 4, 2013)

theterminator said:


> "I will have to be very budget centric at the same time I don’t want to compromise on performance in Games. I will hunt for the best possible configuration that is cheap but doesn’t compromise on quality. As this is my first time I am building my own desktop, the configurations are likely to change if I get cheap but impressive alternatives. "
> 
> 
> I have come up with a configuration which is over my budget already . "
> ...




your cabinet ,cpu,gpu are almost the same price...i thought you wanted performance in games...why the 5100 cabinet?


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> your cabinet ,cpu,gpu are almost the same price...i thought you wanted performance in games...why the 5100 cabinet?


it is going to be my first ever build so that config is a rough estimate ... i have brought it down to 31k with the kind help of the members here.. since i have time so im researching more and looking to reduce budget without compromising on medium-high settings gaming (not ultra though)..
i want my pc to play gta5 when it releases... 
HD 7750 fits best in my budget ... searching for more..

I have selected HD 7750 as my choice:

Theitdepot: Sapphire HD 7750 1GB DDR5 @ Rs. 6814 
Flipkart: same @ Rs. 7420 
difference between two is flipkart is offering 3 years warranty whereas 2 years in theitdepot..
the same gpu from Asus is available at Rs. 7200 at Flipkart (3years wtny) and theitdepot @ Rs. 7400 (3years wtny) 
which should i go for..

will i also require sound card???


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 4, 2013)

theterminator said:


> will i also require sound card???



NO! You wont


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

where can i get wifi dongle as i have wifi internet in my house


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 4, 2013)

^ *www.flipkart.com/computers/network...d&otracker=ch_vn_networkcom_filter_Categories

Shiva


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

I have these products in my shopping cart: 

Asus P8H61 Mobo @ Rs. 2900
Dell IN2030 Monitor @ Rs. 6500
Sapphire HD 7750 1GB DDR5 @ Rs. 6600
NZXT Gamma Cabinet @ Rs. 2600
Corsair CX430V2 @ Rs. 2600

Total: Rs. 21,300 approx. 

What you guys think ? 
(will add Ram,Processor,HDD, ODD later)


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 4, 2013)

looks good to me!


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

can i add tv tuner? what are the options for that? do they attach usb port or some other? and would i have to connect set top box there also..  i mean can i use my monitor as a tv replacement also?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2013)

You can use your monitor as a TV too...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> can i add tv tuner? what are the options for that? do they attach usb port or some other? and would i have to connect set top box there also..  i mean can i use my monitor as a tv replacement also?


There are two types of TV tuner cards: 
Internal and external. 

>Externals do not require you to keep your PC on to watch television, but also lack features such as live recording. 

>Cheap external tuners have bad quality and the good ones are expensive (not sure to what extend). 

> Internal tuners need the PC to be powered on as they are connected in the PCI slot. 

> You can record live TV and their quality is far far better


----------



## theterminator (May 7, 2013)

Is Intel G2010 processor able to run HD 7750 DDR5?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

yes easily ^


----------



## theterminator (May 7, 2013)

^With that cpu/gpu, can the PC run games like:

GTA IV, Episodes from liberty city, the ballad of gay tony,
Call of Duty: Black Ops 1 & 2, Burnout Paradise, Saints Row 2, Max Payne 3, Hitman: Absolution, 
Call of duty: Modern warfare 1 & 2, Tomb raider: underground,
NFS: Shift, The run, Most wanted 2, etc?????


----------



## rock2702 (May 7, 2013)

theterminator said:


> ^With that cpu/gpu, can the PC run games like:
> 
> GTA IV, Episodes from liberty city, the ballad of gay tony,
> Call of Duty: Black Ops 1 & 2, Burnout Paradise, Saints Row 2, Max Payne 3, Hitman: Absolution,
> ...



Yes, at low-med settings.


----------



## theterminator (May 7, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Yes, at low-med settings.



if cpu is i3-3220 , then will they run at high settings?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

buddy it depends on resolution you play?


----------



## theterminator (May 7, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> buddy it depends on resolution you play?



if I play at 1024*768 , how will G2010 perform?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

first of all in gaming gpu is the important thing.you cannot say how this cpu will perform in this resolution? give imp to gpu more than cpu

hd 7750 can max most games at res 1024*768 with g2010 or i3 3210

though i3 would be more better in cpu intensive games.if you can afford then get i3 + 7750 with eyes closed


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 7, 2013)

The FPS depends mostly on the GPU not the CPU. There won't be much difference between the above mentioned CPUs , but an i3 is recommended as it will be useful for hyper threading .

Shiva


----------



## theterminator (May 7, 2013)

So I can go with G2010 , I think... i3 is just double the price


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

but i strongly suggest you hd 7770 bare minimum for 720p

you need strong gpu to play new games


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 7, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> but i strongly suggest you hd 7770 bare minimum for 720p
> 
> you need strong gpu to play new games



Agree with u... The HD 7770 is min to play the games and future games at decent settings...


----------



## theterminator (May 7, 2013)

I will try to adjust HD 7770 1 GB in my budget... is msi a good manufacturer?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

Msi shops is closed in india.so it is better stay away from that.you can get saphhire hd 7770@7.9k



theterminator said:


> So I can go with G2010 , I think... i3 is just double the price



That double price = worthwile in future games


----------



## theterminator (May 7, 2013)

Corsair VS450 is cheaper than CX430 , any significant different among the two apart from the power?

Edit: I see that HD 7770 requires at least 500W supply to run : 

*www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/7000/7770/Pages/radeon-7770.aspx#3

So both the above PSU's are out of option..


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

no to vs series.it is not good as cxv2.cxv2 is far better than vs 450 in efficiency

or look at antec vp450p..............more better


----------



## theterminator (Jun 21, 2013)

will intel g2010 be compatible with hd 6670?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 21, 2013)

theterminator said:


> will intel g2010 be compatible with hd 6670?



yes man.you can add any gpu

Learn - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/148812-basic-information-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html


----------



## theterminator (Jun 21, 2013)

should I opt for 2.5" hdd or 3.5" ?? the entry level cabinets show 3.5" bays ...like in cooler master elite 311 they write 3.5" and 5.25" bays.. confused!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 21, 2013)

theterminator said:


> should I opt for 2.5" hdd or 3.5" ?? the entry level cabinets show 3.5" bays ...like in cooler master elite 311 they write 3.5" and 5.25" bays.. confused!



2.5" are laptop HDD's
3.5" are Desktop HDD's
5.25" are for Disk Drives i think.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 21, 2013)

Graphics: NVIDIA or AMD ??? Price range:4000 - 6000


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 21, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Graphics: NVIDIA or AMD ??? Price range:4000 - 6000



Get hd 7750 1gb @6.5k. it is best for you


----------



## theterminator (Jun 22, 2013)

do I need to purchase a ups just for computer,  will the inverter of house wont work?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 22, 2013)

^^ theoretically it should work without any troubles..


----------



## theterminator (Jun 22, 2013)

also do I need a subwoofer?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 22, 2013)

theterminator said:


> also do I need a subwoofer?



You btr know about it..
If you feel bass is inadequate then you may go for it(BTW which speakers do you have??)


----------



## theterminator (Jun 29, 2013)

I have purchased desktop. I have tried to make it as cheap as possible as this is a temporary config, I will upgrade in the next 6-8 months. 

Intel G2010 (Rs. 3400)
ASRock Motherboard (Rs. 2600)
WD Blue 500 GB (Rs. 3500)
Asus Nvidia Geforce 210 (Rs. 2100)
Simmtronics 4GB RAM (Rs. 1700)
Philips 19" (Rs. 5700)
Samsung DVD/RW (Rs. 980)
iBall Cabinet/PSU (Rs. 1000)

Rs. 23,500 /-
Reason for purchasing el-cheapo psu is graphics card is weak & I would play 2008-2012 games at low-med settings. 
Also, availability of material is not upto the mark since I live in a tier-2 city. But happy with my current config & would like to thank all of the members here who gave such valuable information otherwise not available anywhere


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 29, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I have purchased desktop. I have tried to make it as cheap as possible as this is a temporary config, I will upgrade in the next 6-8 months.
> 
> Intel G2010 (Rs. 3400)
> ASRock Motherboard (Rs. 2600)
> ...



Congrats


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats, nice rig.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 30, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Congrats, nice rig.


oh man... when i saw your avtar i thought i was surfing a porn site


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> oh man... when i saw your avtar i thought i was surfing a porn site



yes. @ nightwawk please change it.


----------

